# Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (MK3 VR6!!)???



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

Like the topic states. I'm looking for true bolt on from the downpipe back. I'm talking 3" high flow cat, resonator, and muffler. 
If I'm not mistaking most turbo set up Kenetics,E.I.P. Tuning,Eastside,and ATP all have downpipes that stop where the OEM downpipe and cat meet.
So where can I get true bolt on from DP Back or CAT back?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (MK3 VR6!!)??? (blue98jettavr6)*

I am not sure where you can get a whole 3 inch system. What I did was get the Techtonics over axle 3 inch mandrel bent piece and had an exhaust shop throw on a magnaflow high flow cat and muffler and add the straight pieces from the DP through thew tunnel to the over axle piece and from the over axle piece to the muffler, whole system was right around 500 bucks


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (KubotaPowered)*

C2 makes a 3" stainless over-axle pipe, and at last report was prototyping a full 3" system. 
Nobody in Germany makes what you need?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (vr6swap)*

there are far too many differences in sound preference for anyone to make a bolt on 3" that would be marketable.
too quiet, too loud, droning, loss of power from a muffler, etc.
the over the axle piece is the best way to go then get it fabbed from there.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I am not sure where you can get a whole 3 inch system. What I did was get the Techtonics over axle 3 inch mandrel bent piece and had an exhaust shop throw on a magnaflow high flow cat and muffler and add the straight pieces from the DP through thew tunnel to the over axle piece and from the over axle piece to the muffler, whole system was right around 500 bucks

Just being lazy that all. just kinda tired of dealing with custom one off stuff but that seems to be the route to go.
Also mention in this post was how hard the market is for 3". I'm one who have heard loud 3" exhaust and I don't want it. Hotskilet98 is over hear in germany with me and his vr6t is quieter than my non turbo with 2.25" w/cat and he runs 12.0et on slicks.
The only real noise i want to hear is when I'm putting my foot in it. not when I'm just driving. quiet exhaust will dumpin wastegate is the route I'm going


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 5:43 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (blue98jettavr6)*

From what I have been told my 3 inch exhaust is very quiet. Its no louder than it was before with just a 2.5 inch catback.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (KubotaPowered)*

If I were to do it again.. 3 inch with just a small pass thru muffler.. 
With a proper muffler, u don't even hear the turbo. It's quieter than a n/a VR
d


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (fastslc)*

C2 should have something out soon. give um a call. thier now fulltime, so someone is around.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_C2 should have something out soon. give um a call. thier now fulltime, so someone is around. 

So your telling me thanks to C2 I'll be able to by full exhaust? Thats cool!


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (blue98jettavr6)*

i said soon. dont quote me. 
but like said before, its what you want thats going to make it harder. TT makes how many different kinds just for mk3 vr. plus how many other companies with exhausts too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (punk rock kiel)*

soon was last january. from reading here i heard they put this on delay. TT makes over the axle and c2 makes in stainless. then you need a muffler and straight pipe. its no big deal to make.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (bonesaw)*

not everyone has access to tools or welders or any of that fun stuff. 
call them again. i kinda know a mk3 is at thier fab mans place. so he has something to go off of and make an exhaust.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (punk rock kiel)*

I'll try and have vibrantperfomance.com make a 3" downpipe back or cat back. They already have a 2 3/8th for our mk3 cars. 3 inch cat, resonator, and muffler with dual tip like our vr's came with. 


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 6:35 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Where to buy Bolt on 3 inch Exhaust (blue98jettavr6)*

my 3" turbo back is easily quieter than a 2.25" magnaflow exhaust on a NA car.
now that i have a cat conv on the car its really quiet.


----------

